# Camber kit problems



## blkplude01 (Jan 12, 2006)

i having a hugh problem trying to get bushing lining up perferct in the hole to start the new bolts any ideas???


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

If nobody comes up with an answer here, you could probably check the other forum (I'm not sure if I'm publicly allowed to acknowledge it here or not, so if you don't know what I'm talking about, PM me and I'll give you the address). Sometimes they're a bit more technical over there. 
I do have a question for you though...
I assume you're using the rear camber kit, right? Which lowering springs did you go with? 
Please post back here whenever you figure out what the problem is, that way we can have the answer here and we won't have to send people over to the "other" forum.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

blkplude01 said:


> i having a hugh problem


Man you too? I hate that guy. :willy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

I dunno about the GTO, but with the Stang sometimes with camber kits the hole for the bolt must be elongated.


----------

